# Wii Online.



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Anybody live on the Wii that have these games:

Call Of Duty World At War,
007 Quantum Of Solace
Mario Kart.
Fifa 09

Can you give me your friend code and we'll have a game!:thumb:



Many Thanks 
Ricey7:wave:


----------

